# Help! Philodendron Verrucosum



## Justinx562 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi, I was wondering what is going on with the top leaf, why is it curling inward? Can it still be saved? I touched it it doesn’t feel dry or anything. Humidity stays around 80-90.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Newly received plant? It looks like cold damage to me. The rest of the leaf may remain intact but the damaged portion is dead (if it is cold damaged).


----------



## Justinx562 (Nov 22, 2020)

Broseph said:


> Newly received plant? It looks like cold damage to me. The rest of the leaf may remain intact but the damaged portion is dead (if it is cold damaged).


yes newly received. Should I just clip off the whole leaf? Damaged part only? And the part where it has a new growth, will that still be fine?


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

I'd cut it off so the plant doesn't keep spending energy trying to heal it. But that's just me!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

All of the new growth in my tanks looks like that, but I am not really good at growing them, so maybe I am not the one to ask  My vines have at most 2 or 3 leaves and they drop them pretty fast. I am not sure what I am not giving them.

Mark


----------



## 8thgensc (Oct 5, 2020)

Owning a garden center, I find over-watering will wilt and possibly eventually rot new growth.


----------



## Patterhorn (Oct 4, 2019)

I'd read some where they don't ship well .I have a clipping I planted about two weeks ago,that's also wilting


----------



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

Verrucosum ship terribly so its possible its shipping damage and stress from having to create a new leaf while being shipped. If the next leaf looks bad I would dress the situation but they usually recover pretty well once established.


----------

